# First year apprentice



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

So I recently joined the Apprentice program and wanted to know what type of tasks first year app do? I have prior experience in the field, I am just curious of the work since im installing and terminating wires and wiring and hooking up solar.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, you pretty much install and terminate wires, and wire and hookup stuff, like solar panels, combiner boxes, dist. panels, inverters, and metering. I thought rooftop solar season was just about over, until next summer. 

Could be worse, you could be working on a wind farm.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

So i must not be doing anything out of the ordinary then. Sounds good to me.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Depends on the type of EC your working for. You could be working on a small job with one journeyman doing a lot of electrical work, you could be on a huge construction site getting coffee and cleaning up or you could be on a solar farm zip tying cables together.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Don't get too twisted up about it. People don't expect much from an apprentice except aptitude, listening (and remembering) skills, hard work, and showing up every day. If you have those 4 things covered, you'll be just fine.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Don't get too twisted up about it. People don't expect much from an apprentice except aptitude, listening (and remembering) skills, hard work, *carry a pencil* and showing up every day. If you have those *5* things covered, you'll be just fine.


Fixed it for you

With my company, you could be-

Driving a truck
carrying circuit breakers
pulling wire
cleaning up
getting coffee
and doing what is asked of you without any whining.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> MDShunk said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get too twisted up about it. People don't expect much from an apprentice except aptitude, listening (and remembering) skills, hard work, *carry a pencil* and showing up every day. If you have those *5* things covered, you'll be just fine.
> ...


Whatever you do, don’t just sit in your vehicle waiting for your journeyman to show up if he is late. Lol


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

This isn't my first rodeo at electrical work. Im still fairly new to the trade with a little over 2 years experience. I am always 30-40 minutes early to work so i am here before anybody else.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Number one rule...turn off your cell phone and leave it in the car. 



Sparky Iv said:


> This isn't my first rodeo at electrical work. Im still fairly new to the trade with a little over 2 years experience. I am always 30-40 minutes early to work so i am here before anybody else.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

pjholguin said:


> Number one rule...turn off your cell phone and leave it in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to have to disagree With you on that.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Sparky Iv said:


> I am going to have to disagree With you on that.


Keep it in your pocket and only use it for emergencies and work if necessary.


----------

